# Masterbuilt MOD help



## isonmatt (Apr 2, 2020)

So I recently got into smoking foods and bought an electric masterbuilt smoker. Little did I know that I would get sucked into it and research everything about this smoker and smoking in general. 
During my first smoke sessions I quickly got tired of adding woods chips every 30-45 minutes and Not having the chips produce smoke because of the coil placement.
I moved on to the mail box mod with the amazen pellet maze. So Welded my own box out of stainless steal. 
I found that using the wood chip tray port to hold the duct work, the coil would burn off the smoke coming through and I would have no smoke flavor. 
I ended up cutting a hole on the bottom and porting the smoke that way but I’m still finding that I’m getting very little smoke flavor.
I also moved the vent to the other side and made it 4inches taller for better air and heat flow. 
So my question is, how come I’m still barely getting a smoke flavor?
Is the coil still burning off the smoke or is there not enough air flow for the pellets to get a clean burn?
Should I re open the vent port in the other side and have two air vents?
When I cold smoke anything the smoke is way more apparent visually and in the taste of food.
I’m still very new at this so any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks !!


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 2, 2020)

What type of pellets are you using?

I can't taste The smoke flavor if I use something like apple or pecan myself. I have to use something more robust. But I have never heard about this coil burning off the smoke flavor idea that you are discussing


----------



## isonmatt (Apr 2, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> What type of pellets are you using?
> 
> I can't taste The smoke flavor if I use something like apple or pecan myself. I have to use something more robust. But I have never heard about this coil burning off the smoke flavor idea that you are discussing


Using Traeger pellets, which are suppose to be pretty decent but maybe its bad batch.
I've been using a combination of hickory, sugar maple and cherry but more on the hickory side. 

I'm not totally sure that's what was happening with the coil burning off the smoke but I noticed that when I cold smoked some cheese the smoke flavor was very apparent and the smoke is a lot more visible.


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 2, 2020)

Light both ends of the pellet tray. I prefer hickory maple cherry blend pellets, but straight hickory gives the most flavor imo.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 3, 2020)

I also light both ends of the tray unless I am cold smoking


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2020)

I did the mailbox mod in my MES years ago and have no problems at all re: no smoke flavor.
I always use BBQ Delight pellets for best results.
Are the pellets that you're using designed strictly for smoke or for use in a pellet pooper to produce heat and smoke?  In a MES, you want pellets made strictly for smoke flavor.
Gary


----------



## isonmatt (Apr 3, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I did the mailbox mod in my MES years ago and have no problems at all re: no smoke flavor.
> I always use BBQ Delight pellets for best results.
> Are the pellets that you're using designed strictly for smoke or for use in a pellet pooper to produce heat and smoke?  In a MES, you want pellets made strictly for smoke flavor.
> Gary


Thanks for the reply. I'm using the Traeger hickory hardwood but because its Traeger it might be for heat and smoke.
I'll give the pellets you mentioned a try


----------



## isonmatt (Apr 3, 2020)

sm0kin said:


> Light both ends of the pellet tray. I prefer hickory maple cherry blend pellets, but straight hickory gives the most flavor imo.


when I did a brisket a few days ago, I started with one side and then eventually lit both sides and the smokey flavor still wasn't too apparent. I'm thinking its the pellets I'm using.


----------



## dr k (Apr 3, 2020)

When I  called Traeger a couple years ago the pellet plant on the East coast was 70% Oak and 30% the specie on the bag and the West coast was 70% Alder for heat and low ash. I have Pecan and Apple Traeger pellets but I like the Oak flavor to.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 3, 2020)

If access to these, give them a try. Excellent IMO








						Our Smoking Pellets - BBQ Lumberjack wood pellets for smoking
					

Smoking pellets are as important as the cut of meat you choose if you want the best flavor. Our smoking pellets are the best you can buy.




					bbqlumberjack.com


----------



## isonmatt (Apr 3, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> If access to these, give them a try. Excellent IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been reading a lot about lumberjack pellets. Going to give them a try.
Thanks!


----------



## isonmatt (Apr 3, 2020)

dr k said:


> When I  called Traeger a couple years ago the pellet plant on the East coast was 70% Oak and 30% the specie on the bag and the West coast was 70% Alder for heat and low ash. I have Pecan and Apple Traeger pellets but I like the Oak flavor to.


You find you're getting a smokey taste with your traeger pellets? I'm on the east coast so its the 70% oak


----------



## normanaj (Apr 3, 2020)

Might wanna try using the AMNTS (tube) with u-bolt mod in your mailbox.With whole pellets you'll get enough smoke.

I've avoided the mailbox mod so far and use the modded u-bolt tube with pellets that I've ground down in a blender and I simply stick it in the bottom left corner and let it do its thing.Use the chip loader as an airflow regulator.I get nuthin but TBS.There's a link in my signature.


----------

